# Circuito con el PT2262



## Palmas (May 18, 2010)

Saludos amigos foristas, una consulta , estoy haciendo un circuito transmisor/receptor usando el modulo TX TWS-434(con su par receptor) y como codes los integrados HT12E y HT12D, ya lo armé y lo probé, todo bien. El asunto es el siguiente: me es difícil conseguir los integrados HT y me dijeron que podría reemplazarlos por los PT2262 y PT2272, los cuales sí son fáciles de conseguir, ya tengo una par,pero aun no he hecho la prueba. En el siguiente link http://www.electro-tech-online.com/...-confusion-pt2262-pt2262_uhf_mpsh10-coder.gif

no entiendo bien qué si lo que quieren con el circuito formado por el transistor, la bobina y el circuito tanque, no entiendo si lo que quieren es reemplazar el módulo transmisor (TWS-434) usando el transistor MPSH10, usando el circuito tanque como oscilador, pero si fuere así, mi pregunta es, y quiero su ayuda, CON QUE CIRUITO hago del Receptor? Gracias por las respuestas.
Palmas


----------

